# Downed Plane in Paris - ID Help Needed



## mrpeanut05 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey guys!

Just picked up a photo album and found this interesting photo. Any idea of what type of plane it is? Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Sweb (Mar 21, 2009)

Dewoitine D520

The last Dewoitine D.520


----------



## A4K (Mar 22, 2009)

Yep, you got it Sweb!


----------



## imalko (Mar 22, 2009)

Quite right! Its Dewoitine D.520 for sure.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree D.520.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2009)

I could be wrong, but judging by the style of dress, and the vehicle in the picture, the Dewoitine might be being prepared for exhibition, immediately post war? I think this same aircraft might be in the Musee D'l Air, Paris, today.
Intersting picture, nice find.


----------



## mrpeanut05 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice guys!! Yes, the album covers the period directly after the war. I believe this photo came from late may of 45. It would be neat if the plane is still in the museum! Another interesting photo that may be related is this one - I think it is a display of captured SS and hitler documents not sure though


----------



## renevannier (Jul 4, 2009)

It is a Dewoitine D.520


----------



## cactus42 (Jul 4, 2009)

My novice status notwithstanding, a question for the linguistically talented out there: / / / / Can anyone give me a hint as to how this word is pronounced in French? (sound it out...eg: Deh-wah-tahn...?) --is that close? Cactus


----------



## Waynos (Jul 4, 2009)

Good question! I've never heard it spoken but I always imagined it was' Dyoo - oy-teen'. Can any Frenchie give the correct pronunciation?


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jul 4, 2009)

The first "e" almost has a long "a" sound as in "day". The closest I can describe it without being able to speak it here, would be "_day-wah-teen_". 

I've looked on youtube to see if I could find anyone talking about the plane, but no luck. Some good clips there though.


----------



## Sweb (Jul 4, 2009)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> The first "e" almost has a long "a" sound as in "day". The closest I can describe it without being able to speak it here, would be "_day-wah-teen_".
> 
> I've looked on youtube to see if I could find anyone talking about the plane, but no luck. Some good clips there though.



My son, fairly fluent in the language, confirms this pronunciation.


----------



## Waynos (Jul 10, 2009)

Excellent, thank you.


----------



## SABURO (Oct 25, 2009)

Very interresting picture !
The attached photo published in the French magazine "Le fana de l'aviation" show the same aircraft plus an other one displayed for the exhibition "Ailes de France" that took place in the Renault show room on Champs Elysées.
according to Mr Marchand the photo was taken in April 1945.
The D-520 came from the "Groupe de Chasse-Bombardement" GCB1/18 (Former Groupe Doret).
One was already painted in grey the other was painted grey on the spot , this is the one on your picture. Prior to be painted, it still bore the luftwaffe camouflage, and it must be the D-520 N°28.
Regards,
Olivier


----------

